# I hate C2 right now....



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

So over the winter I decided to replace the headgasket and do some valvetrain upgrades on the vrt. 
I had been running C2 30# kit for fuel econo,y reasons but finally got tired of it and wanted more power. I ordered the #42 chip from [email protected] and installed it when everything was going back together.
Well......the car fired up right away, idled nice and smooth. After a little while of driving I started turning up the boost little by little while watching egt's and a/f's. They were all fine. My car makes good power and the fuel economy is better than the #30 software.
After a couple months of driving I love it, its never driven better(other than stock). Last night I did a couple highway pulls with it @ 19 psi. Fricken thing goes like a bat out of hell, I've never had it feel so good.
Heres the disapointment........the clutch is starting to slip. Now I need a new one. Damn C2 and their chips that allow me to make gobs of power but still get good fuel economy when I want it. Damn those guys at C2....


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

and a little pic..


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (vr604)*

I just hate C2 because they don't offer anything bigger than a 36# inj chip setup for coilpack OBD1


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_

Heres the disapointment........the clutch is starting to slip. Now I need a new one. Damn C2 and their chips that allow me to make gobs of power but still get good fuel economy when I want it. Damn those guys at C2....























I feel the love.......We sell clutches too


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
I feel the love.......We sell clutches too








BUWHAHAHAH!! now THATS HOW YOU "HUSTLE" FOLKS!!


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
I feel the love.......We sell clutches too









Of course you do........








Psst..what kind?


_Modified by vr604 at 8:49 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (vr604)*

I hate those bastards too.. 
look at all the damage Ive done because they make it so easy for a moron like my self to build a car with so much power...
























not to mention how bad I feel about all the animals that were harmed in the process of building my car.. Without even thinking twice about it my evil car has killed Mustangs, Cobras, Stingrays, Jaguars, Firebirds, Beetles, Eagles, Rabbits, Spyders, Vipers, etc...


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (dreadlocks)*

^


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (mk_ultra')*

yep, i hate them too. cause my cars runs EVERY TIME i start it. and flawlessly too!! 
i mean, c'mon, gimme something to do!! this whole "drive it perfectly" **** is for the birds!!!!!
dammit, i am gonna go turn up the boost as well. maybe i can break something and have more work to do, since those heethens that call themselves C2 took all my tuning away from me. 
dam you Jef and chris, dam you streight to heck.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (mikemcnair)*

best thread ever


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (jhayesvw)*

and i will reply for VWPUNK as well:
his car sux!! it is fast, sounds great, and runs flawlessly. i put it together with C2 software
i swear, i wish i would have made him get other software!!! C2 MADE ME have to go back in to the house and listen to my fiance bitch. 
dam you C2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (mikemcnair)*

Haha,you guys are all spoiled.........I remember when this place had awesome blown motor/carnage threads regularly.......now it is a different story,peoples cars actually running good!
I built a VR turbo with C2 42lb tune,and the owner totaled the ca after 4 months of [email protected] the boost got him going to fast into a sweeper,and he "lifted"........NEVER lift in the middle of a high speed corner!!


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (VWAUDITEK)*

i hate c2 because they allow me to daily drive my vr-t without ANY problems... doing so has made me take a break from building my mk2 coupe because I thought I would need it as a daily. I was wrong. good thing the #42 injectors and chip are in my basement and I hear frying clutches is fun.


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

I hate C2 as well.

I need a new clutch, a LSD, new brakes........crap i might as well go to stage 3 as well.


----------



## Jopn (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (poopooplatter)*

i hope i can hate c2 as much as you guys! i'll see when they return my ecu to me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (Jopn)*

Makes me want to go VR.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Makes me want to go VR.

thats F'ed up man.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## soo1 (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_best thread ever
























awesome!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_thats F'ed up man.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Why? What's wrong with VRs?


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

lots of hate in this thread.. lol


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Why? What's wrong with VRs?









dont you read man?!?!?!? they wear/brake things when boosted! DUH!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to [email protected] for the quality of his FI fueling solutions


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (Maverik869)*

Well I dont hate them at all.........but the locals in other cars without C2 hate me and Jeff and Chris


----------



## BeitzDUB (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_
...not to mention how bad I feel about all the animals that were harmed in the process of building my car.. Without even thinking twice about it my evil car has killed Mustangs, Cobras, Stingrays, Jaguars, Firebirds, Beetles, Eagles, Rabbits, Spyders, Vipers, etc...









That is good sig material my friend


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_
not to mention how bad I feel about all the animals that were harmed in the process of building my car.. Without even thinking twice about it my evil car has killed Mustangs, Cobras, Stingrays, Jaguars, Firebirds, Beetles, Eagles, Rabbits, Spyders, Vipers, etc...









that just made my day.


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (SELFMADE)*

They also rendered my car useless on wet pavement (so i found out yesterday) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_
not to mention how bad I feel about all the animals that were harmed in the process of building my car.. Without even thinking twice about it my evil car has killed Mustangs, Cobras, Stingrays, Jaguars, Firebirds, Beetles, Eagles, Rabbits, Spyders, Vipers, etc...









F'N Genius!


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Why? What's wrong with VRs?










they make 1.8t owners jealous.... that's all! haha


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (GTI...VRsicks)*

Glad the car is back on the road Phil








and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2


----------



## bikerbill2021 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (vr604)*

damn C2 and there excellent customer service, quality parts, and super fast delivery times!
who do they think they are??


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

I dynoed my car yesterday and made 414hp and 476tq @21psi with my afr at 12.1 and the guys at the shop asked who did my tuning was it stand alone. I told them that it was a reflashed stock ecu by C2 and they couldn't believe it. They were very impressed with the WOT tune, so am I!!


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (hpfreak)*

I don't believe in C2 .. I don't believe the hype .. 
oh wait.. I ran their 1st beta turbo dizzy chip.. started right up !















If you are really interested in the development of the chip, please read this 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=140359
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=157169


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_Glad the car is back on the road Phil








and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2

Thanks Alexi, it runs awesome, cant wait to see yours.


----------



## littlewacker (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (vr604)*

i also hate C2, They are making me have sleepless nights, laying in bed thinking about brrrrrrrrrrrrrummmmmmm PSSSSHHHHHH!!!!!

Then when i finally get to sleep, i have nightmares about 400hp, and STI's in my rear view mirror....*Shivvers***


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (Jopn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jopn* »_i hope i can hate c2 as much as you guys! i'll see when they return my ecu to me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too







I'll be sending my spare ECU up to them hopefully this week for the 42# program


----------



## buddydadog (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I hate C2 right now.... (VacantSkies88)*

Chris your an a$$, I have two complaints....one: My brand new 35 series 18's only lasted 1500 KM and 2: my vr6 clutch only lasted 5000 km hehehe we will see how long my fresh motor will last hahahahaha


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_I don't believe in C2 .. I don't believe the hype .. 
oh wait.. I ran their 1st beta turbo dizzy chip.. started right up !















If you are really interested in the development of the chip, please read this 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=140359
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=157169


Talk about the GOOD OLD DAYS!


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I hate that the car runs so nicely on their software, but they only go up to 440's for the obdI vr6.







I want more power, but standalone is a scary word when the car runs well and pulls crazy hard as is.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_I hate that the car runs so nicely on their software, *but they only go up to 440's for the obdI vr6*.







I want more power, but standalone is a scary word when the car runs well and pulls crazy hard as is.

yeah only goes up to 36# injectors for obdI coilpack.. but 42# is supported for dizzy.. godamn bizzaro world!


----------



## JoeHydrickGTI (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (hpfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_I dynoed my car yesterday and made 414hp and 476tq @21psi with my afr at 12.1 and the guys at the shop asked who did my tuning was it stand alone. I told them that it was a reflashed stock ecu by C2 and they couldn't believe it. They were very impressed with the WOT tune, so am I!!

What turbo/mani are you using?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
yeah only goes up to 36# injectors for obdI coilpack.. but 42# is supported for dizzy.. godamn bizzaro world!


That's bcoz Jeff got a car to tune on ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (JoeHydrickGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_I dynoed my car yesterday and made 414hp and 476tq @21psi with my afr at 12.1 and the guys at the shop asked who did my tuning was it stand alone. I told them that it was a reflashed stock ecu by C2 and they couldn't believe it. They were very impressed with the WOT tune, so am I!!


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeHydrickGTI* »_
What turbo/mani are you using?


x2


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Homemade. A friend of mine built it. It uses the stock mk111 lower mani. Sorry miss read. Its the ATP mani with a Turbonetics 60-1(non hifi)


_Modified by hpfreak at 5:41 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Talk about the GOOD OLD DAYS!









Yep the good 'ol days....
If you scan those posts you'll see me reference ~9psi turbo
car data... That was Chris Collier's Mk3 Jetta Turbo.
We still have these cars...
Mine's daily driven. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Yep the good 'ol days....
If you scan those posts you'll see me reference ~9psi turbo
car data... That was Chris Collier's Mk3 Jetta Turbo.
We still have these cars...
Mine's daily driven. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff

I look at mine daily







Driving our 24V Turbo as my DD now








chris
C2


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Yep the good 'ol days....

How about the days of the GTi-VR6.net GTG's? Bob Brown in his beaten up beater of a Pissant and your car sans turbo?








Where the hell did Bob Brown go?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

i hate c2 because my car ran like **** and made me splurge for standalone.


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

i notice alot of people say their stuff is running like crap on c2, then later they find out its something unrelated like a backwards maf or such









haha jp jp
or not
c2 going into my car soon and i'll hate them for ruining my tires with all the power im going to be making


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_i notice alot of people say their stuff is running like crap on c2, then later they find out its something unrelated like a backwards maf or such










maintenance first, upgrade later! 
its pays in the end! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_

That's bcoz Jeff got a car to tune on ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You sure about that? Matt @ 20squared just offered to sell me his custom C242# OBD1 coilpack chip setup.. Why can't C2 sell it to the public?


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
Matt @ 20squared just offered to sell me his custom C242# OBD1 coilpack chip setup.. 

He better be quick about removing it.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

another reason I hate C2, if it didnt run so good and get decent gas mileage I would have never taken it on a 16 hour road trip last weekend and hit a dillo..


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
You sure about that? Matt @ 20squared just offered to sell me his custom C242# OBD1 coilpack chip setup.. Why can't C2 sell it to the public?

Buddah92SLC has the 42 lb/hr dizzy code. He left his car with Jeff. That's how he got his tune..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (fastslc)*

so do i, and so does VWPUNK.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (actionVR6)*

Matt's Car/tune was a one off and no one else has tested it yet from what I've heard, but why would you when you can go to Jeff and have a 63lbs tune.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Matt's Car/tune was a one off and no one else has tested it yet from what I've heard, but why would you when you can go to Jeff and have a 63lbs tune.

I wish. 63lbs tune is MKIV only.








Swapping the right MKIV components (ecu, pedal cluster etc) over is doable though














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
I wish. 63lbs tune is MKIV only.








Swapping the right MKIV components (ecu, pedal cluster etc) over is doable though














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i am sure if you talk to jeff he might be able to custom tune your car for a specific price!


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

i hate c2. my car ran perfect as soon as it was reassembled. it caused me to get pulled over 5 mintes later without even realizing i had been speeding. and it destroyed an axle already. though that gives me an extra excuse to buy a LSD, a little more justification to my poor self about spending that much


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_

Just because your stupid dont blame C2









LOL


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_
i am sure if you talk to jeff he might be able to custom tune your car for a specific price!

No he can't. I already asked. Some kind of ECU limitations on non-MKIV cars.
*63lbs is MKIV only.* EVEN with a custom tune.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
No he can't. I already asked. Some kind of ECU limitations on non-MKIV cars.
*63lbs is MKIV only.* EVEN with a custom tune.

pretty sure that is incorrect. my friend called him asking about a 660 chip for his mk3. jeff said yeah he can do it. it's just that it has to be a complete custom tune. and for what jeff said it would cost my buddy decided he would rather go standalone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

complete custom tune costs $$$. The amount of time that goes into it is just crazy.
but nothin beats Emission Legal car


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

yeah definitely i'm not flaming on the price. it's all just in what your looking for, if you still need to be able to pass obdII for emissions, or if you can get by with standalone, and are willing to pay, or have the knowledge to tune that yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_I hate that the car runs so nicely on their software, but they only go up to 440's for the obdI vr6.







I want more power, but standalone is a scary word when the car runs well and pulls crazy hard as is.

Almost makes me miss my car.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
No he can't. I already asked. Some kind of ECU limitations on non-MKIV cars.
*63lbs is MKIV only.* EVEN with a custom tune.

Clarification (nitpicking







)
Its 60lb or 630cc.








ps. I also believe it is the best tune on the market.


----------

